# Workshop manual Fiat Ducato 2.5 TD??



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Any one know where we can get a workshop manual for Fiat Ducato 2.5 TD 1996?
From what we've gathered Haynes don't do one and we're having difficulty finding a Russek.
CD's are OK but not a lot of use if we're up the road somewhere tho' I guess we could do a mammoth printing session. 8O


----------



## 88835 (May 9, 2005)

*Russek Manual*

Hi i have a Russek Manual you can buy them off ebay this seems to be the only place they sell them they cover the model you require which is the same as mine.
sapper


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Thnx Sapper,
Had a sniff around on ebay........ nothing available at the moment as far as i can see so I posted a 'Want It Now' thingie.
Never know..... one might turn up.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

See item No. 4635474958


----------



## 88835 (May 9, 2005)

*russek*

gaspode is correct type in 4635474958

Citroen Relay,Peugot Boxer,Ducato 1.9/2.5 Repair Manual 
sapper


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Excellent............ many thanks Sapper & Gaspode. Should our paths ever cross beer offerings will be plentiful.  
We ordered a copy PDQ. 
Just hope we don't need to make use of it too often eh? :lol:


----------

